# SOLD, please delete.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

84 miles, size large. Check it out!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

link?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

rangeriderdave said:


> link?











SOLD


I just purchased this bike a few weeks ago. Installed some upgrades and rode it for 84miles, and although an awesome bike, too small for me. It's too bad because I really like it, but need an XL. Normal wear for 84 miles. Here's the upgrades: -200mm Fox transfer -Bontrager Carbon Wheelset -Vee...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Sold


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

SOLD


----------

